# [URGENT] Can you close a japanese bank account from a different city? (Tokyo)



## shandizzle

So I have to go to Tokyo tomorrow to complete my visa for Norway. Currently I live in Beppu as a university student. My flght has been changed in the last minute to the 15th of june (tomorrow). However, I haven't closed my JP bank account (Japan Post bank). I tried going to the bank today but it was closed because it's the weekend. Since my flight tomorrow is on a sunday it would be impossible for me to close my bank account here. I originally opened my account in Beppu, but I am aware that the JP bank also has a branch in Tokyo. So is it possible for me to close the account in the Tokyo branch? Would the same things apply there?

Also, to get into more detail (this will get a little complicated), I actually went to close my bank account yesterday in beppu, but I couldn't find my passbook. So after a long chat with one of the staffs I found out I can't close my bank account without it. So I return to my dorm room, scavenging for around 2 hours and I finally found my passbook. After that I tried to go to the ATM machine to take all my money out from JP but it wouldn't let me. I couldn't even update my passbook. So, what i'm guessing is, since I told them I lost my passbook, the staff in JP locked or closed it for safety measure. keep in mind I have about 200,000 yen in that account - so you can understand my frustration. If I go back to the bank again (in Beppu or maybe the Tokyo branch if possible), can I "reclaim" my money from my "locked" account? I have all my identifications, cash card, passbook, and inkan ready. 

Sorry this was so long, but I appreciate your help.


----------



## xenocrisis0153

I have a J.A. (Japan Agricultural) Bank account that I used up in Fukushima when I needed an account that would accept direct-deposit from the school I was working for up there. I moved two years ago down to Kobe/Osaka, where they still have branches, but since I don't work for that school anymore, I don't need the account. I found a bank branch in Kobe to try to close the account, but the staff said I could only close it at the branch where I opened it. When I told them that it was over 1,000kms away, they didn't seem to care. Never before have I been so frustrated before!

Best you can do is just try to empty out the account and just leave it behind.


----------

